# helix dsp.2



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Has anybody tried this guy yet? I know we're all drooling over the pro mk2 and some have them already.. but i can't justify the price for additional features; although I'd like to .


I see the dsp.2 on ebay for about 485, which is within reason for me.. but wanted to get other's thoughts first.


Looks like 6vrms out which is a bit more than the original, newer processor, not a whole lot else above the mk1.

Looking for apf and the ability to have a volume knob (diy) without splurging on an arc psc. I don't need all the features included in it.


thanks!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

We have been using one with great success.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

BlackHHR said:


> We have been using one with great success.


Good to hear, i may just jump on the bandwagon .


I hope the manual pot config remained the same in this version?


Should I decide to take the plunge, can you hook me up??


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

The URC-2A will work just fine as a external volume control if you need to control the volume from the dsp.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

BlackHHR said:


> The URC-2A will work just fine as a external volume control if you need to control the volume from the dsp.



Yeah, but fugly lol. I can do it from scratch and integrate it with parts from work .


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

bnae38 said:


> Yeah, but fugly lol. I can do it from scratch and integrate it with parts from work .


Yes they are not eye candy. But a crafty person can take one apart and integrate one into a custom panel.
Or build your own.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

BlackHHR said:


> Yes they are not eye candy. But a crafty person can take one apart and integrate one into a custom panel.
> Or build your own.


10-4 thanks


----------



## fullergoku (Jun 21, 2009)

I was curious the helix dsp pro can run the new software used in the pro MK2 correct?


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

fullergoku said:


> I was curious the helix dsp pro can run the new software used in the pro MK2 correct?


yes it can


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

bnae38 said:


> I see the dsp.2 on ebay for about 485, which is within reason for me.. but wanted to get other's thoughts first.


Were it me, I'd support my dealer with warranty and support, instead of an ebay order from Poland for pete's sake. Just my 2-cents.  That keeps the cool products coming to us.  Whichever Helix, it'll have the absolute coolest UI.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Can you confirm apf functionality on the dsp.2 hhr?

Seems like it is only mentioned on the pro on the website.. 

Also wondering about the lower limit of 500hz on apf, that seems like a huge bummer. Hardware limitation? Know phase work down low eats up more horsepower.


----------



## forty5cal1911 (Sep 11, 2006)

bnae38 said:


> Can you confirm apf functionality on the dsp.2 hhr?
> 
> Seems like it is only mentioned on the pro on the website..
> 
> Also wondering about the lower limit of 500hz on apf, that seems like a huge bummer. Hardware limitation? Know phase work down low eats up more horsepower.


I can confirm APF functionality on the DSP.2 as well as the 500 hz lower limit. I'm just starting my tuning process on my recent build so haven't ventured to attempt to implement yet other than testing.

It would be really nice to have some apf processing below the 500 mark even if just by an octave.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

forty5cal1911 said:


> I can confirm APF functionality on the DSP.2 as well as the 500 hz lower limit. I'm just starting my tuning process on my recent build so haven't ventured to attempt to implement yet other than testing.
> 
> It would be really nice to have some apf processing below the 500 mark even if just by an octave.


Thanks. I reached out to Audiotec Fischer about the limit. Will see what they have to say.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

bnae38 said:


> Thanks. I reached out to Audiotec Fischer about the limit. Will see what they have to say.


It may not be until late next week before you get a reply from AF. Everybody is in Vegas at CES. Julian and Florian are with our staff at the Venetian, I may be able to reach them in a few hours. 
The tech question will be forwarded to me via email to answer since Josiah is there also. 

I do not understand why the APF would not go below 500Hz, that makes absolutely no sense to me what so ever. 

Do you have a unit that you are using and cannot activate the APF on a band pass channel? 

Check your x over points on the channel you are trying to use the APF with. That may be the problem.

Greg


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

No unit yet , just playing with software and getting my mind wrapped around everything before pulling the trigger.


Seems across the board, cant go below 500hz for the new apf filters anywhere.

Thinking more about that after doing more reading, i agree that doesn't make sense. The variable phase is an apf that is usable at XO..


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Well got my tax returns coming soon, with that in mind was hard to resist... 

Got one coming my way, and no not from Poland!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

bnae38 said:


> Well got my tax returns coming soon, with that in mind was hard to resist...
> 
> Got one coming my way, and no not from Poland!


Thanks for NOT buying from Poland on EBay .. 

The worst thing is it is hurting our dealers here in the US. Kind of hard for a dealer keeping his doors open when a Poland dealer is whoring out the product on EBay. 

Thanks again for supporting the US dealer base.


----------



## mossman (Jan 30, 2017)

bnae38 said:


> Well got my tax returns coming soon, with that in mind was hard to resist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you order it? I can't seem to find an authorized US dealer that carries the DSP.2, just the older one.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

mossman said:


> Where did you order it? I can't seem to find an authorized US dealer that carries the DSP.2, just the older one.


Call me in the morning and I will point you in the right direction.
I do not have the dealer list at home. 
770-888-8200
Ask for Greg


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

I just pulled the trigger on the DSP.2, I did get it on ebay but the distributor/sales rep is in
Alabama, guy named Brian. I believe he said it's shipping from Ga. I'm keeping OEM HU so mine will be replacing AudioControl units I currently have installed - Lc7i and DQDX processor. Not too long ago purchased US Acoustics amps Barbara Ann & Mike (of which I am very pleased with) I'm working towards an SQ build. Speakers will be next. Vehicle is a 2010 Nissan Armada.


----------



## mossman (Jan 30, 2017)

Did you buy it online? It is my understanding that Crutchfield is the only authorized online dealer. Unfortunately they don't yet carry the DSP.2, just the DSP. 

I am going for a SQ build myself (2011 Acura TL base). I'm currently using an Audio Control DQDX and I'm looking for more flexibility. My system sounds pretty darn good, but I know it can sound better with a little more finessing. Adjusting the EQ on the DQDX from inside the trunk just isn't cutting it .

Not sure if the higher price tag for the DSP.2 is worth it. Guess I need some convincing. I am also using the factory head unit and get my full range signal from the front channels, so no need for summing. Can't say for sure whether there is any factory equalization happening, but it seems like sometimes when the volume is loud enough that increasing the bass level via the head unit doesn't have much effect.


----------



## mossman (Jan 30, 2017)

Can the DSP or the DSP.2 correct for factory equalization and bass rolloff? Another issue I have is static and whine when using components with unbalanced inputs, so I may end up retaining the DQDX simply for a noise filter. I would bypass the EQ if I were to do this. So it would be factory head unit to DQDX to Helix to amp.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

*edit - I was mistaken


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah but they don't have the DSP.2 available either. Helix sure seems to like to make it difficult to take our money.

I contacted Crutchfield about the DSP.2 and they didn't seem to know anything about it and only offer the OG DSP. I'd go ahead and just get the DSP but the new version of software doesn't work with it and it really is a much more polished version. 

I've exchanged a couple emails with a dealer over the last few days but still haven't got a price or shipping/pickup information. Somebody take my money!!


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

I did buy it online - ebay, search for him via username. He stated he's an authorized distributor.


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Mossman, HI level inputs remove the need for the DQDX from what I understand. All my equipment is in the rear bay, since this pic I've replaced the rca's with some more flexible Kickers matched with gold plated right angle adapters. I'll be replacing the panel and running rca's underneath. When the weather breaks I'll be doing a rewire because the SSL amps (2nd pic) had a smaller footprint than the Acoustics Amps. I don't think keeping the DQDX is necessary. I've been in touch with some guys who took me under their wing that I met at an iasca comp last year (my first experience) that are freely sharing the info they have and guiding me.


----------



## mossman (Jan 30, 2017)

I received confirmation from the importer that Crutchfield is the only authorized online retailer. I'm sure you'll be fine, but I imagine they could deny any warranty requests if they know you didn't buy from one of their dealers.


----------



## mossman (Jan 30, 2017)

I realize using the high level inputs would get rid of the static/whine, but in my particular vehicle, the factory amp was producing quite a bit of white noise, which is why I bypassed it. However, then I had static/whine on the low level inputs, but the balanced inputs on the DQDX resolved that. I'm not going to go back to using high level because the low level inputs have zero white noise as long as I feed them into balanced inputs. For that reason, I'll likely use the DQDX upstream of the Helix.


----------



## mossman (Jan 30, 2017)

MacLeod said:


> Yeah but they don't have the DSP.2 available either. Helix sure seems to like to make it difficult to take our money.
> 
> I contacted Crutchfield about the DSP.2 and they didn't seem to know anything about it and only offer the OG DSP. I'd go ahead and just get the DSP but the new version of software doesn't work with it and it really is a much more polished version.
> 
> I've exchanged a couple emails with a dealer over the last few days but still haven't got a price or shipping/pickup information. Somebody take my money!!


I was told availability is 10 days and the price will be $719.99.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

justgotone said:


> I did buy it online - ebay, search for him via username. He stated he's an authorized distributor.


I searched the seller you listed's completed auctions and it shows only the original dsp's, not the dsp.2. Did you confirm that you bought the newer version with the seller?


----------



## mossman (Jan 30, 2017)

metanium said:


> I searched the seller you listed's completed auctions and it shows only the original dsp's, not the dsp.2. Did you confirm that you bought the newer version with the seller?


I was told there were no DSP.2s available at the moment anywhere. Not sure how accurate that is, but figured I'd mention it. Make sure you are getting the new version!


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

mossman said:


> I was told there were no DSP.2s available at the moment anywhere. Not sure how accurate that is, but figured I'd mention it. Make sure you are getting the new version!


Just heard back and yeah, no DSP.2 in Stock but should have them in a week or so. They also said $900 and the URC is $90 which is a lot higher than I expected. That's disappointing. Got all my gear sitting here ready to go, just waiting on a processor. May just go with the Fix/Twk instead. That Helix software is so much nicer but not $400 nicer.


----------



## mossman (Jan 30, 2017)

MacLeod said:


> Just heard back and yeah, no DSP.2 in Stock but should have them in a week or so. They also said $900 and the URC is $90 which is a lot higher than I expected. That's disappointing. Got all my gear sitting here ready to go, just waiting on a processor. May just go with the Fix/Twk instead. That Helix software is so much nicer but not $400 nicer.


MSRP is supposedly $799 and retail is $719, so don't buy from that vendor. I've been told that Crutchfield should be carrying it in the near future, so I'll be waiting until then.

Have you considered the Hertz H8?


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

mossman said:


> MSRP is supposedly $799 and retail is $719, so don't buy from that vendor. I've been told that Crutchfield should be carrying it in the near future, so I'll be waiting until then.
> 
> Have you considered the Hertz H8?


I researched a ton of processors and narrowed it down to the DSP and the Twk and decided on the DSP due to the superb UI of the software. I really like the Fix and what it does to de-EQ the signal then run optical to the processor which I need coming off a factory Ford deck. The old DSP was an option but if they're already not including it in the new software versions then I don't wanna blow $700 on a product that's gonna fall by the wayside in terms of updates. Plus, I don't really like to buy things that are hard to track down and find in the first place. Makes me nervous about after the sell service and such.


----------



## mossman (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm glad you mentioned the JL Fix. I tbink I may do the same. I need the balanced differential jnputs to cancel noise and want to sum and de-equalize my front, rear, and sub channels. Sending an optical signal from the FIX to the Helix wouldbe great. I was skimming the manual and remember reading something abouta certain featureor featuresnot available with the optical input. I don't recall exactly. Still need to decide whether the DSP.2 is worth the extra dough over the Hertz H8.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

The DSP.2 is a superb processor and the software is top notch and you can almost use it blindfolded. Just bad timing on my part that I need to buy a processor and they're in the middle of rolling out a new model. 

If you're using high level outputs, the DSP.2 will do the same thing as the Fix other than the de-EQ'ing the factory signal. But you can use the URC as a master volume and that would defeat any volume dependant EQ'ing done by the factory deck. In my F150 the deck drops 20-100 Hz and 15K-20K Hz by a good bit as you raise the volume so I needed a way around that.

The Fix is a little better in the sense that it de-EQ's the factory signal then sends it out digitally to your processor nice and flat. It's essentially the same thing as using an aftermarket deck although you need to use the remote volume for best results because of that stupid volume dependant EQ'ing BS.

The JL software is great and has plenty of features but the UI is awful. Tiny little boxes and takes a while to figure out what does what. And it can't be realized so it fits awkwardly on your screen. If you're using a small laptop like me, that's a pain.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

mossman said:


> Have you considered the Hertz H8?


Not to sound like a H8-er, but based on past experience w/the Bit Ten D, I'd suggest you pass on the H8.


----------



## mossman (Jan 30, 2017)

I'llbe using my head unit to control the volume. I don't like the looks of the URC, and don't even have space for it. Plus I want to retain my steering wheel volume control. I just assumed I have some factory equalization, but can't say for sure. I don't have an RTA.


----------



## mossman (Jan 30, 2017)

metanium said:


> mossman said:
> 
> 
> > Have you considered the Hertz H8?
> ...


I am a little leary about that. I was hoping they fixed whatever issues the bit ten has. Whatever they were. I believe the H8 was just released jn August?


----------



## mossman (Jan 30, 2017)

Think I'm going to go with the Fix 82 and the Helix


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

mossman said:


> Think I'm going to go with the Fix 82 and the Helix


If yours running your stock speaker wires out to the processor and are gonna use the factory volume control, there really isn't a reason to get the Fix. You can run the high level inputs into the Helix and get the same result. 

You'd only want the Fix is you were wanting to de-eq the factory deck and keep that flat signal by using the remote volume. If you're gonna be using the factory volume, you'd be defeating the purpose of the Fix if your car has volume dependant EQ'ing like most do nowadays.


----------



## mossman (Jan 30, 2017)

Evidently my factory head unit does have some equalization. If I turn the volume up over 30 (40 is highest), increasing the bass control via the head unit above 0 has no effect, whereas decreasing it does. I'm going to go ahead and purchase a JL Fix82 to use in conjunction with my DQDX for the time being until the DSP.2 becomes available.


----------



## mossman (Jan 30, 2017)

MacLeod said:


> mossman said:
> 
> 
> > Think I'm going to go with the Fix 82 and the Helix
> ...


I'm not sure I follow you. You're saying the Helix will correct the factory equalization and bass rolloff that occurs above volume 30 (max is 40). BTW, I'm using the low level signals out of my head unit.


----------



## mossman (Jan 30, 2017)

The fix82 also negates any factory time alignment. And it has balanced inputs, which I need to filter out the static/whine I get with unbalanced connections.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

mossman said:


> I'm not sure I follow you. You're saying the Helix will correct the factory equalization and bass rolloff that occurs above volume 30 (max is 40). BTW, I'm using the low level signals out of my head unit.


No. The Helix does not correct the EQ but the Fix does. However neither correct the volume dependent EQ'ing that the factory deck uses. To get around that you need to use the remote volume from either the Fix or the DSP. This way its your processor turning up it's volume and amplifying the curve you designed. You can have the flattest curve coming out of the fix and EQ'd perfectly in the Twk but as soon as you turn up the factory volume, it's going to cut bass and high frequencies (on my F150 at least) or if you lower the factory volume, it's going to raise those frequencies.


----------



## mossman (Jan 30, 2017)

MacLeod said:


> No. The Helix does not correct the EQ but the Fix does. However neither correct the volume dependent EQ'ing that the factory deck uses. To get around that you need to use the remote volume from either the Fix or the DSP. This way its your processor turning up it's volume and amplifying the curve you designed. You can have the flattest curve coming out of the fix and EQ'd perfectly in the Twk but as soon as you turn up the factory volume, it's going to cut bass and high frequencies (on my F150 at least) or if you lower the factory volume, it's going to raise those frequencies.


Yeah. That occurred to me last night while watching a JL Audio youtube video on the Clean Sweep. I guess I have no choice but to use the Fix82's volume control then. Unfortunately I'll lose my steering wheel volume control. Guess it's worth it.


----------



## mossman (Jan 30, 2017)

dcfis said:


> What car?


It's a 2011 Acura TL Base (non-NAV) with factory ELS audio system (factory amplifier with separate front/center/rear/sub channels). I replaced all the speakers and bypassed the factory amp. I tapped off the low level front channel outputs of the factory head unit to get my full range signal. I am running a front channel (Hertz HSK 165s) and sub channel (Image Dynamics IDQ10) only, both of which get their signal from the HU front channel.

I think what I'm going to do is flatten out the factory EQ at 3/4 volume using a Fix82, then use the Fix82 remote to control system volume so I don't have to worry about the factory EQ'ing changing at different volume levels. Then use an optical connection between the Fix82 and DSP.2.


----------



## mossman (Jan 30, 2017)

MacLeod said:


> The DSP.2 is a superb processor and the software is top notch and you can almost use it blindfolded. Just bad timing on my part that I need to buy a processor and they're in the middle of rolling out a new model.
> 
> If you're using high level outputs, the DSP.2 will do the same thing as the Fix other than the de-EQ'ing the factory signal. But you can use the URC as a master volume and that would defeat any volume dependant EQ'ing done by the factory deck. In my F150 the deck drops 20-100 Hz and 15K-20K Hz by a good bit as you raise the volume so I needed a way around that.
> 
> ...



I think I see your point. The Fix82 boosts and cuts frequencies to obtain a flat signal, so why not just use the Helix DSP.2 to equalize the way I want. And like you said, I would need to use the Helix's volume control so I don't have to worry about the volume-dependent factory EQ'ing.


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Mossman, what the guy told me is because his supplier didn't have the DSP I originally paid for (not sure what happened there) that he would send me the DSP.2 for the same price. He offered to refund my cash but I said I'd work with him. I'll keep you guys posted on how it plays out.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

mossman said:


> I think I see your point. The Fix82 boosts and cuts frequencies to obtain a flat signal, so why not just use the Helix DSP.2 to equalize the way I want. And like you said, I would need to use the Helix's volume control so I don't have to worry about the volume-dependent factory EQ'ing.


You don't "have" to use the remote volume. I don't want you to think your speakers will catch on fire if you use the factory controls. I don't know about your car but my F-150 cuts all frequencies from 100-20K leaving 100 and below at 0 dB so it sounds like you've got more bass at low volumes. Then as you raise the volume, the 20-100 Hz range is not raised while 100-20K is. Once you get into the huge volumes the deck starts to roll off from 15K and once you're at near max volume, the response is fairly flat from 20-15K and from 15K on up its rolled off by around 20 dB. 

Now this isn't necessarily an awful thing. If you're not competing in SQ contests or super uber OCD picky, you may not notice the difference at all. It won't hurt anything. The factory deck does that EQ'ing to protect the cheap factory speakers so it wouldn't damage anything in you're new system.

What I'm probably gonna do is calibrate the Fix at a set volume, like say 20. Then use factory controls when just driving around. Then for critical listening, tuning and SQ judging, I'll set the volume back to level 20 where it was calibrated at and use the remote volume.


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Finally will get my unit tomorrow, I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas, lol. I will post pics. I already have the software loaded on my laptop. I work nights so I'm sure I won't get much sleep fooling with the unit trying to get it set up. I'll surely be asking questions of you guys that already have the unit.


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

It finally came today. Probably won't fool with it until the weekend when I can take my time.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Enjoy it, looking like next weekend I'll finally get mine installed!


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

bnae38 said:


> Enjoy it, looking like next weekend I'll finally get mine installed!



You get that Helix installed and how are you liking it? I've got mine installed and since my last post decided to go with an active 3 way front with ScanSpeak products. I'm loving the versatility, I'm very new to the world of Auto Sq, and have limited experience as far as that goes, so I don't have a lot to reference from or to. I can say though I'm not disappointed with the purchase. I also got the Director as well.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

I did and I am liking it. My tune seems to be a continual work in progress though.. lol kind of frustrated atm.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

bnae38 said:


> I did and I am liking it. My tune seems to be a continual work in progress though.. lol kind of frustrated atm.


If it's like golf.. Most fun yet frustrating game on earth.. Then you're doing it right.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Babs said:


> If it's like golf.. Most fun yet frustrating game on earth.. Then you're doing it right.


Do my fair share of that too lol.. less than i used to though. Shot a 49 my first time out this year.... good lord.


Always say, wouldn't be fun if it was easy........


----------



## dvboy (Dec 26, 2015)

I ordered one of these units on impulse,hoping its not a bad move.Gonna try to get more feedback on these units by bumping this thread.Any thoughts on how it compares to the older DSP or the Pro or any other thoughts??


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Noise free, versatile, great dsp.

No regrets here..


----------



## dvboy (Dec 26, 2015)

Great to hear its noise free,that would annoy the heck out of me if it added any kind of noise to the signal.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

dvboy said:


> Great to hear its noise free,that would annoy the heck out of me if it added any kind of noise to the signal.



Agreed 360.3 was somewhat noisy and to a lesser degree so was the ps8, compared to this one anyway.


----------



## dvboy (Dec 26, 2015)

From your experience how did it stack up against the ps8?


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

I wanted phase adjustments and apf, I asked brad and Fred multiple times for it but gave up .. so from that perspective it's a leap ahead.

Otherwise quite similar honestly, minus the noise difference. I guess with that said, it is noticeable that the output voltage is a bit less after going through setup with gains etc..


----------



## dvboy (Dec 26, 2015)

I got my DSP.2 finally installed.Initially it sounded worse than with my Hertz Mille passive x-overs with my first set-up,played with the settings for a couple more hours and have it sounding about equal to the way it was before with the passive x-overs.I like the fact it is quiet and doesn't add any strange noises to the signal,but want a little more out of the sound,blaming myself for that.Have book an appointment with a local shop that claims to have a very good tuner that is skilled with all the setting as well as RTA.Hope that gets me to a point where I am satisfied


----------



## Lonstar (May 13, 2017)

dvboy said:


> I got my DSP.2 finally installed.Initially it sounded worse than with my Hertz Mille passive x-overs with my first set-up,played with the settings for a couple more hours and have it sounding about equal to the way it was before with the passive x-overs.I like the fact it is quiet and doesn't add any strange noises to the signal,but want a little more out of the sound,blaming myself for that.Have book an appointment with a local shop that claims to have a very good tuner that is skilled with all the setting as well as RTA.Hope that gets me to a point where I am satisfied



Any update? I'm thinking about buying one of these, curious how you made out.

This will be my first DSP purchase, after researching them I'm leaning toward this one.


----------



## hackn3y (Jul 11, 2015)

Anyone know of a US dealer selling the DSP.2 anywhere near the $500 on ebay? I see Crutchfield, but I can't see myself paying an extra $200 over the foreign ebay sellers. Is there no warranty through Helix buying from ebay?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

With something like a processor you don't think 200 dollars is worth the warranty and the support?
Also, dealers aren't allowed to ship them (besides crutchfield). Be a good and loyal customer to your local dealer and I'm willing to bet they'd give you a nice discount


Hit up Erick at carbon autosports. He's in Columbus i think. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Agree with skizeR you will need help at some point and a dealer is invaluable


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yep agreed.. The support is worth it.


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

I know everyone is in a different $ situation. I like to support a local dealers. I always see on Diyma, “ local dealers will give a good price to good customers”. I’ve seen this one time on a JL Twk8. It was $30 cheaper at the dealer than from JL audio website. Most dealers local quote MSRP / Crutchfield prices. 

Speaking on Helix, What does the extra $200 really go towards aside from dealer profit n overhead? Doesnt the customer still have to pay for the dealer to troubleshoot the problem? I’m asking, idk.

One could buy a 3 yr SquareTrade warranty for $100. They have a 5 day guarantee on turnaround that includes: full reimbursement, fixed item, or brand new item are the solutions. One can purchase accident protection as well.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ChaseUTB said:


> Speaking on Helix, What does the extra $200 really go towards aside from dealer profit n overhead? Doesnt the customer still have to pay for the dealer to troubleshoot the problem? I’m asking, idk.



If they install and tune it, no. Thats all on them. 



ChaseUTB said:


> One could buy a 3 yr SquareTrade warranty for $100. They have a 5 day guarantee on turnaround that includes: full reimbursement, fixed item, or brand new item are the solutions. One can purchase accident protection as well.


squaretade wont take your calls and be able to answer "Hey guys who sold me helix, how do i set up input priority". 
Or, "how do i link channels", 
or "why isnt there anything playing when i set up my HEC card", 
or "how do i access all pass filters", 
or "how do i even USE these all pass filters", 
or "how do i delete, rearange, and add presets", 
or "how do i update my director", 
or "how to i use the shelf filters", 
or "how do i access and what is parametric eq", 
or "why does it not sound right when i use the phase slider", 
or "holy **** thats not actually phase on the slider? what is it", 
or "whats up with user defined crossovers?",
or "how do i set up drag and touch eq"
or "how do i get it to stop turning off when its on low volume"
or "when i installed it i have noise. what do i do? how do i troubleshoot it"
or "how do i set up multiple sources on one preset, but have them all sound the same"
or "how do i do rear fill"
or "how do i use its rta"
and they CERTAINLY wont call you on the phone, remotely access you computer, and walk you through and even help remotely tune your whole setup..

these are all questions that i get at least once a week. I can promise you that you will need to ask someone at least 3 of these, and possibly more (or else your not using the helix to its potential). Who you gunna ask? because frankly, that guy that helps everyone out with helix questions is getting pretty unenthusiastic about it after realizing that people are just buying from ebay and then hitting him up for questions multiple times a day for a week straight, then again 2 weeks later. So is the new distributor. Well, i lied. But i can imagine thats the case because who wouldnt get sick of supporting non-authorized sales.

Its not warranty that you should worry about. These things dont really break. I've only had to warranty one, and its being shipped back right now and we arent even sure if its the helix thats defective. Its questions like these that you need to worry about. The software is easy (to tune) if you are an experienced tuner. But if you are not, your in for an interesting time if you need to figure it out on your own while also learning how to tune. If your an experienced tuner and you want to take advantage of its other features, you still might need some help. There are SO MANY features packed into this thing, that i assure you will need help at some point. I still do on occasion.

PS, that 5 day garauntee with squaretrade is pure BS. I had to warranty my camera through them twice. first time took 3 weeks to repair. Second time it was beyond repair then cut me a check. Problem was, it took calls every day after 2 weeks of not hearing a word and waiting on hold for hours (i once waited from the time i left work till well after i got home which was almost a two hour commute), and constant reminders to whoever was in charge, except each time it was a different person. No one knew what the hell was going on. That actually didnt even know where my camera was at about a month in. finally got a check after 6 weeks of being a nuisance. Yes, you will get your product or money back, but may god have mercy on your soul if you ever have to deal with squaretrade.


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the nearest Helix dealer to 32837 (Orlando, FL)?


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> If they install and tune it, no. Thats all on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First off I don’t appreciate this, especially as a potential customer of yours.
“ Who you gunna ask? because frankly, that guy that helps everyone out with helix questions is getting pretty unenthusiastic about it after realizing that people are just buying from ebay and then hitting him up for questions multiple times a day for a week straight, then again 2 weeks later. So is the new distributor. Well, i lied. But i can imagine thats the case because who wouldnt get sick of supporting non-authorized sales.“ 

I have not purchased one thing from Ebay. I also asked for a local dealer first then you hit me up. I then sent you Ebay links because your prices were higher than what ppl post on the forums. As you stated I have no local dealer. I also told you I was having my system professionally installed ( by one of the Top 12 Installers of the year ) who recommended the helix. 

I don’t understand where this is coming from or why it’s directed at me. If you are upset at someone get upset at the dealers or helix,whether unauthorized or not, not a potential customer who has done nothing wrong. It’s your choice to help ppl on this forum, you don’t have too.

I even stated in my question that I did not know if it cost extra to have the dsp looked over if there were issues. 

To that question you responded the person/ dealer/ installer who installed the dsp would troubleshoot for free if the customer paid the dealer price of Ebay + $200. This doesn’t apply to me either because if I purchased from you, you would not be installing it, therefore by your answer, it would be my installer helping me if I had issues. 

Third, I havent purchased from eBay then came on the forum seeking help when i ran into issues so please go address those who have done this to you because I have not. 

I apologize to other members for the off topic, I felt the need to explain myself.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

I can't speak for Nick, but having worked in the brick and mortar side of the business for more than a few years, both as an installer and in sales, its very frustrating when a customer comes in with a product that's not what they wanted/needed/works/suitable/etc.. all because someone recommended the unit. If you are in the position to buy one from a reputable dealer, on the recommendation of a reputable installer, then why would you go looking to buy one from eBay (or any other online site) when the status of the actual unit is unknown. A processor is an essential part of the system and would be a tremendous headache to make the system work if it malfunctions, even if you have some additional warranty/coverage to get the unit repaired/replaced. The time alone to rewire and adjust settings from one processor to no processor could possibly be more than the "savings" you would be receiving by buying one online. 

In my opinion, Nick's response is more of a general response to many people and not necessarily directed at you (even though you were quoted) that are in the instance of buying online for the "deal" and not reaping the benefits of supporting a shop with some established experience with the unit you are interested in. The extra money spent at a brick and mortar more than outweighs the savings that you'll receive.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ChaseUTB said:


> First off I don’t appreciate this, especially as a potential customer of yours.
> “ Who you gunna ask? because frankly, that guy that helps everyone out with helix questions is getting pretty unenthusiastic about it after realizing that people are just buying from ebay and then hitting him up for questions multiple times a day for a week straight, then again 2 weeks later. So is the new distributor. Well, i lied. But i can imagine thats the case because who wouldnt get sick of supporting non-authorized sales.“


this was by no means targeted at you, or anyone specific. sorry if it came off that way. I have a ton of local customers who do this. Then show up to the shop wanting me to install it and tune it or spend time with them showing them how to use it. I also have a ton of people who message me asking for deals that i just cant fulfill, then buy from ebay and expect me to be their tech support. It aint right.

Hell, just this weekend i had someone show up with an ebay helix who previously came to me for an estimate.


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> this was by no means targeted at you, or anyone specific. sorry if it came off that way. I have a ton of local customers who do this. Then show up to the shop wanting me to install it and tune it or spend time with them showing them how to use it. I also have a ton of people who message me asking for deals that i just cant fulfill, then buy from ebay and expect me to be their tech support. It aint right.
> 
> Hell, just this weekend i had someone show up with an ebay helix who previously came to me for an estimate.


Whats the issue with Charging Their Ass. Any customer worth having understands you have to make a living so don't cut them any slack. If they don't want to pay "Just Say No" and cut their free loading ass loose.


----------



## brewmastr (Jul 3, 2015)

Gump_Runner said:


> Whats the issue with Charging Their Ass. Any customer worth having understands you have to make a living so don't cut them any slack. If they don't want to pay "Just Say No" and cut their free loading ass loose.


I 100% Agree. As a diagnostician I literally have nothing to bill for but time. I dont see why it should be any other way. If I answered every person who came into my shop and asked me a question I would be giving away the house. The vast majority of my advanced knowledge of complicated vehicle systems has come through years and years of experience. Why should the customer that took 6 hours of diag be any different than the customer with the same identical problem that I now know of. I just politely tell the customer that I understand there concerns and it will be $150.00/hr for me to look into there concern. I fully feel this is fair. It is especially different if a customer comes to me with a self installed part, at that point proper instalation needs to be taken into consideration and many times I tell the customer I need 1 hour to check the install and if it is good 1 hour to further diagnose the problem. Through my experience most people are understanding. There are some people who are very entitled who believe it should all be free but i find these people have no concept of money and what it is like to need to make money, they have been spoon fed there entire lives.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I have no issue helping. It's what I'm here for since a lot of what I learned started from here. Theres certain things that some have done thought that can only make me thing "really?".. like hit me up with 20 questions, ask for a price, then buy on Ebay lol

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> I have no issue helping. It's what I'm here for since a lot of what I learned started from here. Theres certain things that some have done thought that can only make me thing "really?".. like hit me up with 20 questions, ask for a price, then buy on Ebay lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


But you know that's how the "game" is played so you have to pivot/adjust to compete. Out of curiosity, if I rolled up to your business and asked you to "tune" my system what would you charge? I'm aware there variables so whats a ball park number?


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Gump_Runner said:


> But you know that's how the "game" is played so you have to pivot/adjust to compete. Out of curiosity, if I rolled up to your business and asked you to "tune" my system what would you charge? I'm aware there variables so whats a ball park number?


Knowing "how the the game is played" does NOT necessarily imply agreeing to play the game.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Gump_Runner said:


> But you know that's how the "game" is played so you have to pivot/adjust to compete. Out of curiosity, if I rolled up to your business and asked you to "tune" my system what would you charge? I'm aware there variables so whats a ball park number?


my shop rate per hour. I actually offer a free tune to those who purchase a DSP through me


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

seafish said:


> Knowing "how the the game is played" does NOT necessarily imply agreeing to play the game.


Absolutely, and you will go bankrupt. The game is capitalism powered by - and brought to you via the world wide web. You either charge or go out of business. If I were in the car audio business I would charge full retail + and hope they purchased the gear from elsewhere. Why? Because the servicing/warranty obligation is a pia not to mention those "whiny" customers. When their ebay sourced Helix screws it's on them. Thats just part of the game they chose to play.


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> my shop rate per hour. I actually offer a free tune to those who purchase a DSP through me


When someone pm's you on diyma soliciting advice/help etc.. charge for it. There is no point in you paying diyma if its not generating enough revenue to warrant your investment. Most folks are "takers" (by nature) and will squeeze anything/everything out of you until you have nothing. Welcome to human nature brought to us by Evolution.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Gump_Runner said:


> But you know that's how the "game" is played so you have to pivot/adjust to compete. Out of curiosity, if I rolled up to your business and asked you to "tune" my system what would you charge? I'm aware there variables so whats a ball park number?




Locally here in Illinois, a tune is $400... reduced to $250 if the shop is installing the system. That includes a touch up tune if after some listening time the customer decides they’d like something changed to taste.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Wish I knew of a good tuner around here.. would be happy to spend the money just to get a good baseline (I'm that fed up with tuning.. )


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> my shop rate per hour. I actually offer a free tune to those who purchase a DSP through me


From start to finish whats the average time spent on the initial tune?


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

benny z said:


> Locally here in Illinois, a tune is $400... reduced to $250 if the shop is installing the system. That includes a touch up tune if after some listening time the customer decides they’d like something changed to taste.


Doesn't seem unreasonable to me.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

bnae38 said:


> Wish I knew of a good tuner around here.. would be happy to spend the money just to get a good baseline (I'm that fed up with tuning.. )




You aren’t that far! We’ve had people come from further.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

benny z said:


> You aren’t that far! We’ve had people come from further.


True, I've thought about it a few times


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bnae38 said:


> True, I've thought about it a few times


Just do it. Make sure you sit in the front seat with him and just stare at him. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brewmastr (Jul 3, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> Just do it. Make sure you sit in the front seat with him and just stare at him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I have a client that everytime I talk to him he eats peanuts and strokes his beard. Its quite creepy and im beginning to think he does this just to **** with me. If we are going for creepy status here lol.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> Just do it. Make sure you sit in the front seat with him and just stare at him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk




Lol!

I actually invite anyone who comes for a tune to take a seat in the vehicle if they’d like. Preferably in the back so as not to interfere with pass side speaker response... but I am more than happy to explain what I’m doing as I’m doing it for anyone wanting a lesson.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

benny z said:


> Lol!
> 
> I actually invite anyone who comes for a tune to take a seat in the vehicle if they’d like. Preferably in the back so as not to interfere with pass side speaker response... but I am more than happy to explain what I’m doing as I’m doing it for anyone wanting a lesson.


You will regret making this offer publicly one day, I garauntee it lol. I do the same with people though, more than welcome to sit in the back and watch

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

